

Cloudant raises $12 from Rackspace, Devonshire, others - ddt
http://gigaom.com/2013/05/14/cloudant-snares-12m-from-rackspace-and-others-to-build-awareness-for-its-cloudy-database/

======
spacey
One missing M can make such a difference ;)

